# Metal Dash



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Any Picture???


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

as in chrome?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Na homie instead of fiber glassing the whole dash I seen one all metal painted & I'd like to do something like that to my ride...
Anyone with picture????????


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

theres a build thread on here somewhere where the guy shows you step by step how to do that.

i believe he just took off the padding and prepped for paint.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im in the process of doing an all metal dash im going to find a car out the 60's with a dash i like and modify it to fit my 77 cutlass but not sure how to go about it


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i know what the homie is talking about the car is from down here the dash was fully fabbed including center console and all smoothed out painted made from sheetmetal


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> theres a build thread on here somewhere where the guy shows you step by step how to do that.
> 
> i believe he just took off the padding and prepped for paint.


I 'll keep looking ~N~ doing my home work to get something like that...
:banghead:



dameon said:


> im in the process of doing an all metal dash im going to find a car out the 60's with a dash i like and modify it to fit my 77 cutlass but not sure how to go about it


Wouldn't it be eazsier to fab. one:dunno: or off another ride? I've seen one off a 59 & put in a 67..



orientalmontecarlo said:


> i know what the homie is talking about the car is from down here the dash was fully fabbed including center console and all smoothed out painted made from sheetmetal


Damn that's what I'm wanting  :yessad: Post sum pics....................... :wow: hno:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I GOTTA 58 LAC DASH ILL BE PUTTING IN ONE MI REGALS SOON..


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> I GOTTA 58 LAC DASH ILL BE PUTTING IN ONE MI REGALS SOON..


Damn and it fits in a regal :wow:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

sounds like ur into the rat rod style dashes


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Kamakazi said:


> sounds like ur into the rat rod style dashes


:uh: :nono: :finger:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Lowrider not rusted junk I need a tetness shot after going for a ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## CHU DOG (Oct 1, 2011)

:roflmao:


El Callejero said:


> Lowrider not rusted junk I need a tetness shot after going for a ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Gonzo1995 (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT uffin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

you're gonna need to fiberglass the welds anyway to mold it....and after paint...its gonna look the same.

id mock it up with cardboard, then transfer to sheetmetal, weld and mold.


----------

